# Samba: client-error-document-format-not-supported

## daniel5

habe samba konfiguriert

wenn ich dann zu einem windows rechner gehe und drucken will funktioniert es nicht! (zum samba server kann ich verbinden und den drucker treiber installieren)

/var/log/samba/log....:

[2002/10/25 13:55:42, 0] printing/print_cups.c:cups_job_submit(655)

  Unable to print file to Canon - client-error-document-format-not-supported

diese meldung bekomme ich immer egal ob ich eine *.txt oder *.doc drucke

smb.conf sieht so aus:

```

bash-2.05a# cat /etc/samba/smb.conf

[global]

      workgroup = Linux

      server string = Gentoo Linux Server

      encrypt passwords = True

      security = user

      smb passwd file = /etc/samba/private/smbpasswd

      log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

      socket options = IPTOS_LOWDELAY TCP_NODELAY

      domain master = Yes

      local master = Yes

      preferred master = Yes

      os level = 65

      dns proxy = No

      name resolve order = lmhosts host bcast

      bind interfaces only = True

      interfaces = eth0

      hosts deny = ALL

      hosts allow = 192.168.0.2 192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4 127.0.0.1

      debug level = 1

      create mask = 0644

      directory mask = 0755

      level2 oplocks = True

      read raw = no

      write cache size = 262144

      printcap name = cups

      printing = cups

[printers]

      comment = All Printer

      path = /var/spool/samba

      browseable = no

      printable = yes

      create mask = 0777

      guest ok = true

      use client driver = yes

```

----------

## Henning

Hi,

wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, willst du auf der Win Maschine mit Windows Treibern drucken, wobei der Drucker an deiner Linux Maschine hängt. Korrekt?

Ich mußte dazu in der samba.conf unter [printers] folgendes ergänzen:

print command = lpr -P %p -o raw %s -r

# using client side printer drivers.

Dann in der /etc/cups/mime.convs und mime.types den Kommentar für 'raw print file support'  entfernen.

Schließlich unter CUPS noch einen zusätzlichen raw-Drucker definieren.

Alsdann druckte mein BJC-6200 prima

Gruß Henning

----------

## daniel5

danke für deine antwort!

eine frage habe ich noch:

wie definiert man einen raw-drucker?

----------

## Henning

Na z.B. über die CUPS HTML Oberfläche.

Wenn du an die Stelle gelangst, wo üblicherweise der Drucker (Canon, HP, Epson usw.) ausgewählt wird, wird einfach raw ausgewählt.

Unter KDE nennt sich das glaub ich Rohdaten-Drucker. 

Im Grunde wird also kein Druckertreiber ausgewählt.

----------

## daniel5

ok hab alles so gemacht wie du es geschrieben hast.

smb.conf sieht so aus:

```

bash-2.05a# cat /etc/samba/smb.conf

[global]

      workgroup = Linux

      server string = Gentoo Linux Server

      encrypt passwords = True

      security = user

      smb passwd file = /etc/samba/private/smbpasswd

      log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

      socket options = IPTOS_LOWDELAY TCP_NODELAY

      domain master = Yes

      local master = Yes

      preferred master = Yes

      os level = 65

      dns proxy = No

      name resolve order = lmhosts host bcast

      bind interfaces only = True

      interfaces = eth0

      hosts deny = ALL

      hosts allow = 192.168.0.2 192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4 127.0.0.1

      debug level = 1

      create mask = 0644

      directory mask = 0755

      level2 oplocks = True

      read raw = no

      write cache size = 262144

      printcap name = cups

      printing = cups

[printers]

      comment = All Printer

      path = /var/spool/samba

      browseable = no

      printable = yes

      create mask = 0777

      guest ok = true

      use client driver = yes

      print command = lpr -P %p -o raw %s -r

      # using client side printer drivers.

```

/etc/cups/mime.convs

```

bash-2.05a# cat /etc/cups/mime.convs

#

# "$Id: mime.convs,v 1.15 2002/01/23 22:30:41 mike Exp $"

#

#   MIME converts file for the Common UNIX Printing System (CUPS).

#

#   Copyright 1997-2002 by Easy Software Products.

#

#   These coded instructions, statements, and computer programs are the

#   property of Easy Software Products and are protected by Federal

#   copyright law.  Distribution and use rights are outlined in the file

#   "LICENSE.txt" which should have been included with this file.  If this

#   file is missing or damaged please contact Easy Software Products

#   at:

#

#       Attn: CUPS Licensing Information

#       Easy Software Products

#       44141 Airport View Drive, Suite 204

#       Hollywood, Maryland 20636-3111 USA

#

#       Voice: (301) 373-9603

#       EMail: cups-info@cups.org

#         WWW: http://www.cups.org

#

########################################################################

#

# Format of Lines:

#

#   source/type destination/type cost filter

#

# General Notes:

#

#   The "cost" field is used to find the least costly filters to run

#   when converting a job file to a printable format.

#

#   All filters *must* accept the standard command-line arguments

#   (job-id, user, title, copies, options, [filename or stdin]) to

#   work with CUPS.

#

########################################################################

#

# PostScript filters

#

application/pdf      application/postscript   33   pdftops

application/postscript   application/vnd.cups-postscript   66   pstops

application/vnd.hp-HPGL   application/postscript   66   hpgltops

image/*         application/vnd.cups-postscript   66   imagetops

application/x-cshell   application/postscript   33   texttops

application/x-perl   application/postscript   33   texttops

application/x-shell   application/postscript   33   texttops

text/plain      application/postscript   33   texttops

text/html      application/postscript   33   texttops

########################################################################

#

# Form filter...

#

# This filter does not currently exist, but the file format is defined

# in the IDD and registered with the IANA for future use...

#

#application/vnd.cups-form application/vnd.cups-postscript 33 formtops

########################################################################

#

# Raster filters...

#

image/*         application/vnd.cups-raster   100   imagetoraster

application/vnd.cups-postscript   application/vnd.cups-raster   100   pstoraster

```

mime.types

```

bash-2.05a# cat /etc/cups/mime.types

#

# "$Id: mime.types,v 1.21 2002/01/02 17:58:38 mike Exp $"

#

#   MIME types file for the Common UNIX Printing System (CUPS).

#

#   Copyright 1997-2002 by Easy Software Products.

#

#   These coded instructions, statements, and computer programs are the

#   property of Easy Software Products and are protected by Federal

#   copyright law.  Distribution and use rights are outlined in the file

#   "LICENSE.txt" which should have been included with this file.  If this

#   file is missing or damaged please contact Easy Software Products

#   at:

#

#       Attn: CUPS Licensing Information

#       Easy Software Products

#       44141 Airport View Drive, Suite 204

#       Hollywood, Maryland 20636-3111 USA

#

#       Voice: (301) 373-9603

#       EMail: cups-info@cups.org

#         WWW: http://www.cups.org

#

########################################################################

#

# Format of Lines:

#

#   super/type rules

#

# "rules" can be any combination of:

#

#   ( expr )            Parenthesis for expression grouping

#   +               Logical AND

#   , or whitespace         Logical OR

#   !               Logical NOT

#   match("pattern")         Pattern match on filename

#   extension            Pattern match on "*.extension"

#   ascii(offset,length)      True if bytes are valid printable ASCII

#               (CR, NL, TAB, BS, 32-126)

#   printable(offset,length)      True if bytes are printable 8-bit chars

#               (CR, NL, TAB, BS, 32-126, 128-254)

#   string(offset,"string")      True if bytes are identical to string

#   char(offset,value)         True if byte is identical

#   short(offset,value)         True if 16-bit integer is identical

#   int(offset,value)         True if 32-bit integer is identical

#   locale("string")                    True if current locale matches string

#   contains(offset,range,"string")   True if the range contains the string

#

# General Notes:

#

#   MIME type names are case-insensitive.  Internally they are converted

#   to lowercase.  Multiple occurrences of a type will cause the provided

#   rules to be appended to the existing definition.  Type names are sorted

#   in ascending order, so if two types use the same rules to resolve a type

#   (e.g. doc extension for two types), the returned type will be the first

#   type in the sorted list.

#

#   The "printable" rule differs from the "ascii" rule in that it also

#   accepts 8-bit characters in the range 128-255.

#

#   String constants must be surrounded by "" if they contain whitespace.

#   To insert binary data into a string, use the <hex> notation.

#

########################################################################

#

# Application-generated files...

#

application/msword      doc string(0,<D0CF11E0A1B11AE1>)

application/pdf         pdf string(0,%PDF)

application/postscript      ai eps ps string(0,%!) string(0,<04>%!)

application/vnd.hp-HPGL      hpgl string(0,<1B>&)\

            string(0,<1B>E<1B>%0B) string(0,<201B>)\

            string(0,BP;) string(0,IN;) string(0,DF;) \

            string(0,BPINPS;) \

            (contains(0,128,<1B>%-12345X) + \

             (contains(9,512,"LANGUAGE=HPGL") \

              contains(9,512,"LANGUAGE = HPGL")))

########################################################################

#

# Image files...

#

image/gif         gif string(0,GIF87a) string(0,GIF89a)

image/png         png string(0,<89>PNG)

image/jpeg         jpeg jpg jpe string(0,<FFD8FF>) &&\

            (char(3,0xe0) char(3,0xe1) char(3,0xe2) char(3,0xe3)\

             char(3,0xe4) char(3,0xe5) char(3,0xe6) char(3,0xe7)\

             char(3,0xe8) char(3,0xe9) char(3,0xea) char(3,0xeb)\

             char(3,0xec) char(3,0xed) char(3,0xee) char(3,0xef))

image/tiff         tiff tif string(0,MM) string(0,II)

image/x-photocd         pcd string(2048,PCD_IPI)

image/x-portable-anymap      pnm

image/x-portable-bitmap      pbm string(0,P1) string(0,P4)

image/x-portable-graymap   pgm string(0,P2) string(0,P5)

image/x-portable-pixmap      ppm string(0,P3) string(0,P6)

image/x-sgi-rgb         rgb sgi bw icon short(0,474)

image/x-xbitmap         xbm

image/x-xpixmap         xpm ascii(0,1024) + string(3,"XPM")

image/x-xwindowdump      xwd

image/x-sun-raster      ras string(0,<59a66a95>)

#image/fpx         fpx

image/x-alias         pix short(8,8) short(8,24)

image/x-bitmap         bmp string(0,BM) && !printable(2,14)

########################################################################

#

# Text files...

#

text/html         html htm printable(0,1024) +\

            (string(0,"<HTML>") string(0,"<!DOCTYPE"))

application/x-cshell      csh printable(0,1024) + string(0,#!) +\

            (contains(2,80,/csh) contains(2,80,/tcsh))

application/x-perl      pl printable(0,1024) + string(0,#!) +\

            contains(2,80,/perl)

application/x-shell      sh printable(0,1024) + string(0,#!) +\

            (contains(2,80,/bash) contains(2,80,/ksh)\

             contains(2,80,/sh) contains(2,80,/zsh))

text/plain         txt printable(0,1024)

########################################################################

#

# CUPS-specific types...

#

application/vnd.cups-form   string(0,"<CUPSFORM>")

application/vnd.cups-postscript   contains(0,128,<1B>%-12345X) + \

            (contains(9,512,"LANGUAGE=POSTSCRIPT") \

             contains(9,512,"LANGUAGE = Postscript") \

             contains(9,512,"LANGUAGE = POSTSCRIPT"))

application/vnd.cups-raster   string(0,"RaSt") string(0,"tSaR")

application/vnd.cups-raw   (string(0,<1B>E) + !string(2,<1B>%0B)) \

            string(0,<1B>@) \

            (contains(0,128,<1B>%-12345X) + \

             (contains(9,512,"LANGUAGE=PCL") \

              contains(9,512,"LANGUAGE = PCL")))

```

/var/log/samba/log....

```

[2002/10/26 19:11:02, 1] smbd/service.c:make_connection(651)

  win1 (192.168.0.4) connect to service Canon as user daniel (uid=500, gid=10) (pid 19265)[2002/10/26 19:11:05, 0] printing/print_cups.c:cups_job_submit(655)

  Unable to print file to Canon - client-error-document-format-not-supported

[2002/10/26 19:12:16, 1] smbd/service.c:close_cnum(692)

  win1 (192.168.0.4) closed connection to service Canon

```

----------

## daniel5

hat jemand eine ahnung warum das bei mir nicht funktioniert?

----------

## Henning

Hi,

es wäre schön wenn du wenigstens die dicken Kommentar-Blöcke weglassen könntest. Die viele blätterei nervt.

Hier noch die relevanten Stellen aus meiner cups config:

Gruß Henning

/etc/cups/mime.types

# Raw print file support...

application/octet-stream

/etc/cups/mime.convs

# Raw filter...

application/octet-stream	application/vnd.cups-raw	0	-

----------

## daniel5

 *Henning wrote:*   

> 
> 
> es wäre schön wenn du wenigstens die dicken Kommentar-Blöcke weglassen könntest. Die viele blätterei nervt.
> 
> 

 

sorry, kommt nicht mehr vor!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hier noch die relevanten Stellen aus meiner cups config:
> 
> /etc/cups/mime.types
> ...

 

die habe ich in die dateien eingefügt. jetzt sind die drucker nicht mehr in der netzwerkumgebung von windows?

----------

## Henning

Hallo,

hier noch meine smb.conf.

Dann weiß ich langsam auch nicht mehr weiter.

# Global parameters

[global]

	encrypt passwords = Yes

	update encrypted = Yes

	map to guest = Bad User

	unix password sync = Yes

	max log size = 50

	socket options = SO_KEEPALIVE IPTOS_LOWDELAY TCP_NODELAY

	printcap name = cups

	mangling method = hash2

	logon script = logon.bat

	logon home = \\%N\%U\profile

	domain logons = Yes

	os level = 2

	domain master = True

	wins server = ""

	wins support = Yes

	printing = cups

	print command = lpr -P %p -o raw %s -r

[netlogon]

	comment = Logon Share für W95 Clients an Domäne

	path = /smbshare/netlogon

	browseable = No

[homes]

	comment = Home Directories

	read only = No

	create mask = 0750

	directory mask = 0750

	browseable = No

[printers]

	comment = All Printers

	path = /var/tmp

	create mask = 0600

	printable = Yes

	browseable = No

[print$]

	comment = NT Printers

	path = /tmp

	write list = +admins

	guest ok = Yes

----------

## daniel5

danke   :Wink:  für die config

wenn ich deine smb.conf verwende 

kann ich auf mein home verzeichnis am linux pc zugreifen

leider sind die drucker nicht zu finden.

----

wenn ich die drucker die ich schon am windows pc installiert habe öffne, bekomme ich die meldung:

Fehler beim Öffnen; Wiederholungsversuch.

----

----------

## Damian

Meine vermutung: du wilst über win2000 auf drucker zugreifen, wenn ja

da hilft nur sp3.

Damian

----------

